# Joomla template recommendations



## jimgeddes (Aug 30, 2009)

We need help replacing our current web site *www.TheScarletParrot.com* with two new web sites. For the first company we would like something very similar to *Picture-Tiles Custom Mural Indoor Wall Floor Outdoor Ceramic Tile* since the company will sell Ceramic Tile & Ceramic Tile Mural products using Royalty free stock photos + artwork from many of the Old World Masters as well as many modern day contemporary artists. The other company will sell personalized T-Shirts, Coffee Mugs, Mouse Pads, etc. We very much like the "Look & Feel" of this site *My Visual Promotion - Factory Direct | Twilight Apparel | Harry Potter | No Minimums | T-Shirts | Online Store | USA Designs | Live Online T-Shirt Design!* 

Any suggestions, help & recommendations will be greatly appreciated


----------



## msabas (Aug 13, 2008)

Check out Joomla Junkie great site


----------



## jimgeddes (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks. Its not the easiest site to search for various themes (eCommerce, Shopping Cart, etc.)


----------



## ScottProck (Nov 17, 2009)

Just a warning on Joomla Junkie, I purchased a theme from them when they used to sell per theme. I believe they only allow membership based purchases now.

Anyway, I'm a seasoned web designer who was looking for a quick solution to a site I was creating and after purchasing the theme provided by Joomla Junkie I never got the theme to work properly.

Their support was slow, and I was basically told that one of the modules (that I purchased with the theme) was a third party module and was in need of an update, and it was the reason my theme wasn't working properly. There were version conflicts too.

The theme also didn't even function or look like the demo right out of the box (or install) and they told me it's because they didn't have a compiler that allowed for the theme to be set up that way. 

Bottom line, I spent more than three weeks tweaking and modifying the theme to get it to work as the demo did, and I just got excuses after excuses and ended up with a theme I never used.

Problem was, I was really hopeful they would find a solution to the issues I was having, as I loved the theme as it was demo'd so in my persistence to try and get it to work I passed the deadline for a money back return.

So unless they have changed things or you're getting a basic template, I would be cautious if you don't know anything about Joomla theme customization.

On the other hand, I know they have hundreds of happy customers, which I was told several times when complaining about their service. 

... Scott


----------



## tgoeltz (Aug 7, 2007)

Consider purchasing Artisteer and develop your own template. I have used this for sites and found it pretty flexible. I have not used it for any e-commerce sites so that might take some investigation.


----------



## jimgeddes (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks Scott. I'm a retired VC from Silicon Valley so I know quite a bit about investing & growing start-ups into successful companies. I think its best if I hire a competent web design firm rather than deal with Joomla templates


----------



## jimgeddes (Aug 30, 2009)

Finally decided to hire a local web design firm that did a great job. I hope to launch the new site very soon


----------



## jimgeddes (Aug 30, 2009)

BTW: I also decided to license the Wilcom DecoNetwork platform


----------

